# New car



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So today we picked up our new car, the new Peugeot 508 1.6 petrol. We opted for the First Edition spec in Twilight Blue and having been hooning about in a 308 GTi for the last 3 years, this is a bit of a departure but it's quite a nice change. Despite it still being fairly swift, the lack of sporting badges means i don't have to constantly wonder when the next challenge is going to arise.

The wife is going to be using this daily and i will either be walking or cycling but as i live less than 2 miles from work, i can't see the point of two cars really.
More to follow....


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Very nice car, really like the look of those...enjoy


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice, more pics please!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Still love the colour bud, looking forward to seeing more photos :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice car, as above would love to see more pics please

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

So do these guys know you? If not how hard did they try to push you on diamond brite, supagard, or life shine?

Looks a cracking motor, although 508 on the front looks a wee bit out of place IMO.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

DLGWRX02 said:


> So do these guys know you? If not how hard did they try to push you on diamond brite, supagard, or life shine?
> 
> Looks a cracking motor, although 508 on the front looks a wee bit out of place IMO.


The car already had Supagard on the outside but so be it, i'll live it.

So we've done a reasonably long run this morning, Hertfordshire to Lancashire and it's very comfy. Surprisingly frugal too, we've used 1/4 of a tank and covered about 180 miles on that amount. Cruise control is good but because it's radar controlled, it will brake when it senses a vehicle in front. Yes it can be changed.
Same goes for the lane assistance which if it thinks you are wandering will try and force you to stay in the lane by partially turning the wheel
Night vision is quite funky
I will upload some more pictures when i do get home.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's one tasty looking car Muzzer, enjoy the car fella, you deserve it. And I bet you can't wait to detail it. :detailer:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's one tasty looking car Muzzer, enjoy the car fella, you deserve it. And I bet you can't wait to detail it. :detailer:


It needs cleaning already and only picked it up at 4 yesterday :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer said:


> It needs cleaning already and only picked it up at 4 yesterday :lol:


I know how you feel, had my M2 Competition for a week, hardly drove it really as it's been in for having its motorsport colours fitted and PPF, I'm chopping at the bit to detail it.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

On a motorway with good lane markings would it actually follow with hands off?

No manual option for 1.6 or 2.0 engines, strange?

https://media.peugeot.co.uk/file/73...-version-1.388738.pdf?lcdv16=1PR8A5HMAKT0AXXX


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> On a motorway with good lane markings would it actually follow with hands off?
> 
> No manual option for 1.6 or 2.0 engines, strange?
> 
> https://media.peugeot.co.uk/file/73...-version-1.388738.pdf?lcdv16=1PR8A5HMAKT0AXXX


Not sure i'd want to try that to be fair.

Mine has paddles so is technically a semi auto but the reason behind getting this is that my wife is disabled and is struggling to change gear in a manual, so this is more for her.

I'll be walking or on my pushbike


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Very nice Muzzer! Enjoy


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

This was in the petrol station at 5.30 this morning










The important place










During start up after filling it up.

So, i've covered about 425 miles today and averaged about 45mpg which for a 1.6 petrol is pretty good, as it loosens up it should get up to about 47, so not much more to go.

I need to wash it next week after driving through rain today and as long as the weekend stays dry, i'll get some more pics up.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very nice inside, what's the instrument display like - is it a digital display ?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Looks very nice inside, what's the instrument display like - is it a digital display ?


Yeah pretty much, it's a TFT screen and can be configured in lots of ways. You can have just the digital speed, then there are like scrolling displays of speed and rpm with the navigation in between. You can have good old dials, you can have the scrolling things with a picture of the car going along a road - not like sat nav as such, more a generic thing.










This is how i have it set up now, if you get too close to the car in front the dial on the left is replaced by a warning you are too close. If you want to check your fuel consumption, the dial on the right is replaced and the night vision shows up in that too. I'll get a better picture at some point.

Oh and the upgraded Focal speakers are very good.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

muzzer said:


> Yeah pretty much, it's a TFT screen and can be configured in lots of ways. You can have just the digital speed, then there are like scrolling displays of speed and rpm with the navigation in between. You can have good old dials, you can have the scrolling things with a picture of the car going along a road - not like sat nav as such, more a generic thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very nice and great to hear it can be configured in lots of different ways - looks a good quality display as well :thumb:

Sounds like it's good interactive as well with what you've described. Need to see the night vision :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Looks very nice and great to hear it can be configured in lots of different ways - looks a good quality display as well :thumb:
> 
> Sounds like it's good interactive as well with what you've described. Need to see the night vision :thumb:


The night vision really only shows up if you are driving and something is outside of your visual range, it flashed up a cyclist crossing a roundabout at 5.45 this morning and whilst i had seen him, this showed him up much better. Somewhat difficult to take a picture of whilst driving :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

muzzer said:


> The night vision really only shows up if you are driving and something is outside of your visual range, it flashed up a cyclist crossing a roundabout at 5.45 this morning and whilst i had seen him, this showed him up much better. Somewhat difficult to take a picture of whilst driving :lol:


Wow, sounds impressive - you'll have to get a passenger to grab a shot of it, if it activates with someone there...

Enjoy your new motor :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So a quick update on progress so far....not that i've driven it much but heyho.
The wife has spent the last week bragging about it to all and sundry....you know the sort of thing....'ooh come for a ride in my new car' etc etc and also discovering new things about it and keeps telling me how it does this or does that and i have to keep reminding her, this car fits in a totally different sector of the market than we are used to.
Last night she found out that not only do the lights 'bend' to follow the corner but the lights also show up the edge of the road more as you go round bends.

This weekend is the first chance i will, get to clean it and go round removing all the glitter from my youngest grand daughters shoes. I will hopefully get some pics to put up on here.


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks really nice - i really love the look of these! You cant beat a nice looking saloon car.

Pug really nosedived for a while with the design and appearance of their cars but they have turned a corner these last 3/4 years, they have some nice looking cars now


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

So what's the 'drive' experience like Muz? I drove a 408(?) Many years ago and was put off as I couldn't feel anything through the driving seat


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good , and I bet it will be very comfy inside, keep us updated on the progress with it, always good picking up a new motor.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

suds said:


> So what's the 'drive' experience like Muz? I drove a 408(?) Many years ago and was put off as I couldn't feel anything through the driving seat


Not driven it much, the wife uses it every day but so far so good. Very comfy, seating position is not too bad, it took me a while to find the right seating position for me.
The steering is reasonably weighted without being heavy and i did 415 miles in one day and wasn't tired at the end of it which is a good sign. The engine is slightly different spec to my old GTi and less powerful but still very spritely all the same.
Very smooth ride in Normal setting and deceptively quiet at speed to the point you find yourself travelling quite quickly. Much better build quality than the GTi but the only fly in the ointment for me and i can turn this off, is the steering assistance.
So this works by sensing when you veer off towards either white line of your lane and then starts to steer you back and you have to force past it. Like i said, it can be turned off but it's useful if you get tired and the car will tell you to take a break if it senses three moves without indicating

It is a very comfy ride Derek, to the point you find yourself way above the speed you should be doing because of this, the wife pointed out she found herself doing almost 50 in a 40 zone the other day because of how quiet the car is.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That’s an absolutely gorgeous car, Muzzer. 

Health to enjoy.

Cooks


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a bit more information regarding the lights.
This particular model has full LED lighting throughout the car, interior lights and number plate lights included and apparently they are quite bright as evidenced by the wife getting full beam from cars going the other way. It has that auto dimming feature on it which stops you dazzling people going the other way which i might see if i can disable for the next time i’m driving it at night just in case.
The rear lights are quite impressive and do a scrolling feature when you unlock it using the key and when i wash the car, i’ll try and get a short video of this in action.
But.....the tusks on the front end, now they are fun things. So these are the daytime running lights but also the indicators, so as you would expect, when you indicate it changes colour but i think these also light up at night to illuminate the edge of the road as you go round a bend.
My wife works in St Albans and for those who know it, has to drive down Coopers Green Lane and in the twisty bit it constantly lights up either the edge of the road or the centre of the road depending on which way you go. This is in addition to the main lights turning with the corner.
Quite clever really.





Oh and the wife tells me it shifts a bit too so dropping from the GTi to this isn’t such a drop in performance, i think the quoted figures are 7.3 to 62mph and a top speed of 155mph.
The old GTi figures were 6.0 to 62mph and 155mph top speed and whilst you knew you were travelling fast in the GTi, in this you don’t.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a short video to show the greeting the rear lights display when you unlock with the key rather than the keyless entry system.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lol. That is cool. Like that. Reminds me of knight rider

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

rob267 said:


> Lol. That is cool. Like that. Reminds me of knight rider
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You aren't the first to suggest that and with the night vision, it's getting there :lol:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The interior looks like a nice place to be. The fuel economy ain't bad at all for any car, let alone a pretty large car. Yesteryear I used to be pretty amazed with 40 mpg on a petrol engine, these days I'm disappointed if it ain't managed at least 50 mpg


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

c87reed said:


> The interior looks like a nice place to be. The fuel economy ain't bad at all for any car, let alone a pretty large car. Yesteryear I used to be pretty amazed with 40 mpg on a petrol engine, these days I'm disappointed if it ain't managed at least 50 mpg


It is a nice place to be, i haven't quite got the seating position right for me just yet but i'm working on it


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

muzzer said:


> Just a short video to show the greeting the rear lights display when you unlock with the key rather than the keyless entry system.


Cool and yes, as above, it's knight rider.

Bet it looks very impressive in the dark with both sides :thumb;


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Cool and yes, as above, it's knight rider.
> 
> Bet it looks very impressive in the dark with both sides :thumb;


It does indeed look cool and the lights are full LED tech, so quite bright too. The rear indicators are a bit like an audi in that it's a thin line rather than a whole section and on this they are one line of LED's so very thin.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So today was the first time i would get to wash it and it turned into a disaster and involved much swearing however, i also discovered the T from the word Peugeot on the tail end has fallen off.

There isn't much evidence of clag from the glue so i am assuming it has fallen off than been deliberately pulled off but we shall see.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Question for you with regards to the active lane keeping (as I've got that and radar cruise on my GLC); I'm surprised you find you're fighting it but it could be the way its configured and how aggressive it is?

In our Merc is does try to steer your back if you're being a dick and changing lane without indicating, but it definitely still lets you (the steering wheel pulses when you're over the white lines). I think it only steers you back hard if you're against a solid white line but I can't remember for sure.

And as for the radar cruise breaking when a car pulls out, yup - can be a bit alarming when someone cuts you up eh? But in general I set it to gap a pretty big distance and found it doesn't do it as much that way - having ours configured to follow closely then it is more aggressive that's for sure.

You can take your hands off but it prompts you after a few seconds to put them back on, generally I guess I'm just resting my hands on the wheel (still holding it "properly" though) - I find it a godsend on long motorway schleps and in heavy traffic, takes the stress right out of it. Roll on all cars having something like it.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mother-Goose said:


> Question for you with regards to the active lane keeping (as I've got that and radar cruise on my GLC); I'm surprised you find you're fighting it but it could be the way its configured and how aggressive it is?
> 
> In our Merc is does try to steer your back if you're being a dick and changing lane without indicating, but it definitely still lets you (the steering wheel pulses when you're over the white lines). I think it only steers you back hard if you're against a solid white line but I can't remember for sure.
> 
> ...


It isn't that it's aggressive turning the wheel but it is definitely noticeable and it is sometimes insistent that it doesn't want you to turn it.

The cruise control is set to about 2.5 car lengths i think but as is often the way, tooling along the M6 some prat cuts in front to avoid the lorry barreling along behind them and so the car almost does a panic brake to avoid them.

They are all great safety features and i'd rather have them than not.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

muzzer said:


> It isn't that it's aggressive turning the wheel but it is definitely noticeable and it is sometimes insistent that it doesn't want you to turn it.
> 
> The cruise control is set to about 2.5 car lengths i think but as is often the way, tooling along the M6 some prat cuts in front to avoid the lorry barreling along behind them and so the car almost does a panic brake to avoid them.
> 
> They are all great safety features and i'd rather have them than not.


The mercedes system on my GLC does it by distance (not sure if yours does or if it is "car lengths"); eyeballing it I'd say I've set mine to about 3 car lengths and that reduced the sudden breaking.

What it's not good at is noticing that cars up ahead are breaking and the car in front of you hasn't, so if they slam the anchors on then you do as well. That's changing in the future but I don't think our cars will directly benefit from it - the new S-Class's (or perhaps it was still a concept) are able to send information to other S-Class's, letting them know that the lead car a mile up the road is breaking heavily etc. Quite clever when you think about it, and when all the cars have this sort of connectivity then the whole processes could lead to far less congestion.

Anyway, gone a bit off topic! One of the penalties with the decent size gap being left between the cars means someone ALWAYS pulls in front of you


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mother-Goose said:


> The mercedes system on my GLC does it by distance (not sure if yours does or if it is "car lengths"); eyeballing it I'd say I've set mine to about 3 car lengths and that reduced the sudden breaking.
> 
> What it's not good at is noticing that cars up ahead are breaking and the car in front of you hasn't, so if they slam the anchors on then you do as well. That's changing in the future but I don't think our cars will directly benefit from it - the new S-Class's (or perhaps it was still a concept) are able to send information to other S-Class's, letting them know that the lead car a mile up the road is breaking heavily etc. Quite clever when you think about it, and when all the cars have this sort of connectivity then the whole processes could lead to far less congestion.
> 
> Anyway, gone a bit off topic! One of the penalties with the decent size gap being left between the cars means someone ALWAYS pulls in front of you


And when they do cut in front of you it's because they want to turn off the road but leave it to the last minute. idiots.

The Peugeot must work by a set distance, so for example if the car 2.5 car lengths ahead starts to slow down then it starts to slow down to maintain that gap rather than get too close and then panic brake.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Enjoy.
I like these. Maybe when I'm bored of making noise and sliding about I'll look in to one. Petrol, obviously. Well, unless the hybrid versions are any good.

Probably by then the early ones will be getting cheap. Big Peugeots not holding their value well and all that.

And yes, I've owned 4 big Peugeot saloons so I know


----------

